# Dolby Digital / DTS Signs



## Zeitgeist

So, I was looking for a newer TrueHD or DTS-HD sign/plaque, and they seem hard to find!

I remember when they were infinitely popular on Ebay, but searching now provides very very few results.

Seems like few stores carry them too.

Did Dolby or DTS clamp down on all the people who were creating signage? I assume for trademark reasons.

If you do a search on Ebay for "dts-hd sign", 0 results. DTS sign really just gives one result.


----------



## 123loomis

here you go jump on ebay search audio signs. page 2 scroll down to polk audio sign click on that item scroll all the way to bottom of page there all there. his store is 2 cool signs but he only has 5 in the store but by the sounds of it he can help you signs are 9x7 1/2 and i think there 11.95 free shipping i have a few myself there very nice signs....hoped that helped


----------



## Zeitgeist

123loomis said:


> here you go jump on ebay search audio signs. page 2 scroll down to polk audio sign click on that item scroll all the way to bottom of page there all there. his store is 2 cool signs but he only has 5 in the store but by the sounds of it he can help you signs are 9x7 1/2 and i think there 11.95 free shipping i have a few myself there very nice signs....hoped that helped



Hm... Thanks. I still find myself surprised at the lack of stuff out there for Dolby/DTS...these days.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## tonyvdb

I think the market has dried up for the signs most people who wanted them already have them.


----------



## Zeitgeist

tonyvdb said:


> I think the market has dried up for the signs most people who wanted them already have them.


I would agree, but that means that there isn't a market for DTS-HD and TrueHD signs? That doesn't make sense..

I have older DTS/Dolby signs... but was looking for some new stuff, and surprised that in 4-5 years that the stuff has become almost impossible to find.


----------



## RayJr

I think I will contact the guy who made these for me...and see if he could do some True HD and DTS-MA signs.
Let me know if you guys are interested.


































Later
RayJr


----------



## tonyvdb

RayJr said:


> I think I will contact the guy who made these for me...and see if he could do some True HD and DTS-MA signs.
> Let me know if you guys are interested.
> 
> RayJr


If he was to make up some DTS MA and TruHD signs I would consider them.


----------



## harrisrj17

Love those DTS signs, was looking for something to put on the cinema room door, was going to put a chalkboard clapperboard on, but those signs look a much better idea


----------



## 123loomis

i have some pics i down loaded from another site that i made my signs from i do believe there hr format i have a bunch. theres alot of guys that have down loaded them for free because im no computer wiz let me know what ones you need and how i can get them to you or i can email you the web site i put them on a sd card took them to a place that prints pictures they turned out great.they are gold on black and are alot better looking than the pic these are 8x10..here is the link http://tinstudio.com/gallery/main.php?g2_view=rss.SimpleRender&g2_itemId=7 make sure you right click on photo save as i think its 2400x3000 thats the high res size if you have any probs let me know you can even suscribe to this sight the guy does great work on his pics and mylers.also they are free to down load but if you would like to donate toward the site its greatly appreciated....thanks


----------



## harrisrj17

Could you post the website, those signs look excellent


----------



## 123loomis

yes i posted the link above i hope you enjoy these signs theres also mylers for back lighting maybe a future diy project


----------



## Mike P.

> i put them on a sd card took them to a place that prints pictures


What did they print them on? The link you posted isn't working for me.


----------



## mikeet

Hi there !

That's an old post but i thought some people are still looking for these Dolby and DTS sign.
I bought one a few weeks ago after looking for a while !!
I'm from France, but bought it in Belgium. Maybe the guy will send to USa or other countries ?!

The sign i received was pretty cool !! And you can ask for a customized sign or other decors.

If you need the link, ask me 

The company is called Imagination Point.


Have a nice day !


----------



## mechman

Here is the link for the Black on Gold signs.

If you look at the sidebar on the left there are others - Black on Aluminum, Black on Silver, etc.


----------



## rselby

the above link is bad , anyone know where I can get these


----------



## NBPk402

I just picked up a Dolby Atmos, and DTS-X sign on eBay. I was very impressed with the quality of the sign and the price was reasonable IMO.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DTS-X-Cinema-Sign-/121785800163?


----------



## mechman

Here's a good link to a bunch of logo signs.


----------

